# Kenpo Internet Study Groups



## ikenpo (Nov 3, 2002)

Here's an idea...

Start some Kenpo internet study groups...

With a specific syllabus or direction, maybe use a mail list server to communicate among the group so you don't have to logon to a website to post you can just reply to your email. Give each other personal insight, quizes and possibly have an advisor to assist with specific questions that the group is stuck on or confused about. 

My suggestion would be to make them short courses

i.e. 

- II vol 1  (3 to 4 week course)
- II vol 2  (4 to 6 week course)
 etc...working through each chapters main point, concept and theme until everyone understands...

or 
- EPAK yellow belt discussion (creed, sayings, basics, techniques, forms, sets, freestyle)

- Short Form 3 discussion

From that base you could also move into chat room discussions, webcasts, etc...or go in the reverse direction. It could be an idea who's time has come.

I'm personally interested in working through the II series with a few people. I've already set up a private mailist server through www.coollist.com if anyone is interested send me a private email or message and lets talk. I've never moderated a mail list so it will new for me. 

I do subscribe to the escrima digest list and that, along with the webcam thread, and my online MBA classes through the Univ of Phoenix is where I got this idea from.

Regards, jb:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm in!


----------



## c2kenpo (Nov 3, 2002)

You got my vote! Love the idea of this. Really get into conceptulizing the art, 
Great idea!

David "C2" Gunzburg


----------



## meni (Nov 3, 2002)

can you give us some more info?


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 4, 2002)

that's a cool idea... I'd be willing to give it a shot, especially if its discussion about infinite insights.


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 4, 2002)

JB Im excited to see this take off. It is good to see guys trying new means to study and learn! Just think 15 years ago none of this was really possible!


----------



## Elfan (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm with meni and would like some more info first but it sounds cool.


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *I'm with meni and would like some more info first but it sounds cool. *



Well......

I'm not sure what else to _explain_ or what info your looking for? A handful of people 4 or 5 (maybe more) break off into a study group to concentrate on developing a better understanding of the system or a specific topic. I would probably liken it to a book reading club, where you might not otherwise read a chapter or an entire book, but because your discussing it (via email) with a group you avoid the procrastination and collection of dust, and growth occurs. 

The only other thing mentioned in the message was a way to facilitate the discussion (a maillist) which may be where the confusion is...you don't meet at a specific time, it's email based, everyone post dialogue when they want (to the list and it automatically sends it to everyone in the group) and everyone in the group responds when they want. You just set a time when the group will conclude. Or worst case you continue with that group in that vein exploring the many ins and outs of the Kenpo universe. Just imagine....

I'd also be willing to facilitate other groups getting together as well if anyone is interested...

jb :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 4, 2002)

JB why don't you give some more infor about the mail list, ie how it works and where they would go to set it up.  That way if there is serious interest then they can form their own groups and go from there.  

example  pick a certain time frame where the members of the group have to read say infinite insights vol 1, then each email what they thought or any questions they might have in regards to it.  Those emails get automatically sent to each "member" and then those "members" can respond with their own ideas or answers, which would then get sent to each "member" as well.

It's a very neat idea, and a great learning tool.  Bravo for thinking of it.

Dot Kelly


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm guessing porno won't be part of the curriculum...

Isnn't that what the internet's primary use is?


----------



## CrushingFist (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Here's an idea...
> 
> ...



IS IT FREE?


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 4, 2002)

a good way to set it up might be through MSN message boards. they're easy to use, and easier to follow than an email discussion, because if you get five people replying to one email, things can get confusing.

communities.msn.com


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *a good way to set it up might be through MSN message boards. they're easy to use, and easier to follow than an email discussion, because if you get five people replying to one email, things can get confusing.
> 
> communities.msn.com *



To me though it would be the same as posting on a forum and up for everyone to see


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I'm guessing porno won't be part of the curriculum...
> 
> ...



That's my boy, always trying to maximize participation.

Thanks, jb:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *a good way to set it up might be through MSN message boards. they're easy to use, and easier to follow than an email discussion, because if you get five people replying to one email, things can get confusing.
> 
> communities.msn.com *



There is a maillist called the escrima digest that is amazing. Hundreds of people belong to it with no problems...


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CrushingFist _
> 
> *IS IT FREE? *



yes..


----------



## CrushingFist (Nov 4, 2002)

thanks
i would be in too:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 4, 2002)

INclude me in Jason.  Sounds like it will be enlightening.

Dan Farmer


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 4, 2002)

I would very like very much to be included in said group.  Just tell me where to sign up.


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *JB why don't you give some more infor about the mail list, ie how it works and where they would go to set it up.  That way if there is serious interest then they can form their own groups and go from there.  *




Just look it up. Go to www.coollist.com or look up free mail lists on yahoo. I'm gonna try this one, but may end up using another on depending on how it works out.

jb


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 4, 2002)

ok,

That's it....

for the introductory launch of the Kenpo study group...

we will have...

jb
brian
kirk
C2Kenpo
Mr. Farmer
Rob Broad
Nightingale
& crushing fist...

The topic will be Infinite Insights vol 1

If you have a copy of the book your good, if not, wait until the next group. It will be an approx 3 week mail list string. Bear with me since this is new to me. But let see how it works. I'm at work and don't have my II with me so I'll email the above with the details on the learning discussion schedule. It should be very good. We'll be going cvr to cvr...hopefully everyone will learn something and contribute with their insight in various ways.

Please send me your email addresses so I can get you all on the mail list...

Thanks, jb

jason_bugg@hotmail.com


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 4, 2002)

nightingale@nightingalesnest.net


----------



## Kirk (Nov 4, 2002)

kirknchristy@sbcglobal.net


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 4, 2002)

Think you already got it but here goes...

bambamhunter@yahoo.com


----------



## c2kenpo (Nov 4, 2002)

c2kenpo@hotmail.com

Not a problem. Of course one of my students just wanted to borrow my copy of the book today!! :rofl: 

Easy tho she reads fast and I have read it 3-5 times already.

Count me in and what is next.

Dave


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by c2kenpo _
> 
> Count me in and what is next.
> 
> [/B]



Respond to the mail list invite that you should receive shortly and tomorrow I'll forward a rough agenda/topic time schedule for the group.

At this point we just need you, nightingale & Mr. Farmer to reply to joining the mail list and we're ready to roll...

Thanks, jb


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 4, 2002)

If you have room for one more, count me in too please

dkelly@kenpo-girl.com

If not let me know when the next one starts.

Dot


----------



## Elfan (Dec 1, 2002)

How is it going?


----------



## ikenpo (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *How is it going? *



Well,

It had been going pretty good then I got caught up in a huge final presentation for a class (40% of grade) and now I'm getting over the flu so it's going a little slow right now. My concentration is like zero right now. We got through the first few chapters. Although it is not required that I initiate discussion on the group I hope to pick it back up, with my comments, as soon as I'm feeling better. 

jb


----------



## Elfan (Dec 15, 2002)

Cool! Glad to see its sorta working out when you arn't sick.

Which book are you doing?


----------



## ikenpo (Dec 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Cool! Glad to see its sorta working out when you arn't sick.
> 
> Which book are you doing? *



II vol 1

It was just a little touch of the flu. I'm back up and kickin now (low of course). 

jb


----------



## Elfan (Jan 19, 2003)

So how's it going now?


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *So how's it going now? *



I kind of fell off. I think the best way to approach it is to take a specific technique, principle or concept and then go from there. The book club idea depends too much on people "reading". Also people need to get used to replying to a mail list.

Will try it again in the next couple of months...

jb


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 19, 2003)

Good Luck. It sounds like a tough job.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 19, 2003)

It started off well enough, but I think the holidays approaching also made it difficult for peope to split their time with yet another task.  I loved what had read of everybody's input.  Made me think twice about how the same material can be percieved by different levels.  

When ever the book club gets back up and running please let me know I would be interested in participating once again.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 20, 2003)

a message board rather than a mail list might be easier.


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *a message board rather than a mail list might be easier. *



Well a forum is like a form, a lot of things are covered and everyone is working on it. A maillist can be used like a set and breakdown a specific topic and encourage a greater deal of synergy. It can also get people to respond that might not normally give input and you can do it straight from your email.


----------



## cdhall (Jan 20, 2003)

Add me in.  I'd like to see how this goes, but I'm not sure I manage my time well enough to do this right.

However, I'm willing to try and it sounds like a great idea.


----------

